# défilement avec une mighty mouse



## karlus (14 Décembre 2006)

sans raison apparente, le défilement vers le bas d'uen page ne fonctionne plus depuis ce matin avec ma mighty mouse alors que celui vers le haut de la même page fonctionne toujours... j'ai testé la même page avec une autre souris et  là pas de soucis donc je pense bien à un soucis avec la myghty . ne disposant que de os X 10.3.9 sur mon ibook, il ne me semble pas qu'installer le logiciel fourni avec la souris me permette de faire un quelconque réglage du bouton de défilement . Je me trompe ? en tout cas je ne vois aucune solution pour l'instant ( problème de soft  ou matériel ??? )  mais y a t'il autre chose à faire avant de la ramener là où je l'ai acheté  ( et manque de chance j'ai égaré la facture  alors qu'elle est toujours sous garantie )


----------



## zebulon35 (14 Décembre 2006)

problème déjà évoqué, solution:

1-recherche sur le forum

2-article de support apple ici:
*Comment nettoyer votre souris Mighty Mouse*
http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=302417-fr

3-si le point 2 ne suffit pas retour sav


----------



## miz_ici (14 Décembre 2006)

Ou sinon si tu n'a pas froid aux yeux tu peut la demonter il ya des tutos en ligne pour l'ouvrir avec un cutter sans lui faire TROP de mal,.moi j'ai testé et réussi ! depuis elle est comme neuve  A part ke j'lui é filé une jolie eraflure en faisait ripper le cutter


----------



## Hans Castorp (23 Septembre 2009)

Un cutter?? Pourquoi pas une scie à métaux aussi  !!!

J'ai eu le même problème, ma mighty mouse ne voulait plus défiler vers le bas. Ma solution, c'est de glisser une feuille de papier assez rigide sur le pourtour de la boule. Cela a pour effet d'enlever de la saleté et ainsi de réctiver le défilement.

Voilà pour ma méthode douce!


----------



## kriso (23 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour,

J'ai eu le même pb. 

Solution qui marche et en douceur : retourner la souris et s'en servir comme d'une gomme avec la petite bille sur une feuille de papier.

Et voilà...


----------



## Crashstatus (2 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour. Au bord de la crise de nerf avec cette @&?x?% boule de la Mighty Mouse, j'ai trouvé dernièrement sur un forum une solution simplissime qui semble très bien marcher. (désolé, j'aurais voulu mettre un lien mais je ne retrouve plus cette discussion)
Voici donc ce que l'auteur propose: mettre une simple feuille de papier blanc format A4 sur une table dure. Retourner la Mighty Mouse et faire rouler la bille dans tous les sens avec de grands mouvements en l'appuyant sur le papier. Vous constaterez que le papier se salit en gardant la trace des mouvements. Au bout d'une minute, tout devrait remarcher comme une souris neuve. Chez moi ce fut spectaculaire, (les commentaires nombreux de cet articles sont unanimes à ce sujet) j'ai remis au placard toutes les recettes à base de liquides divers et variés et le démontage, qui est une horreur à faire et de + risqué pour la souris. C'est tout !


----------



## miz_ici (2 Octobre 2009)

héhé.
J'en parlais ici: http://forums.macg.co/4698072-post11.html
C'est bête mais c'est vrai que ça marche du tonnerre.


----------



## alex71 (8 Décembre 2009)

Merci pour l'astuce, car je commençais a avoir peur, ne ne pouvait plus faire un défilement vers le bas.
Merci beaucoup!!!!


----------

